# black drum red fish pompano



## capehorn (Dec 27, 2007)

went to johnson beach me and a co worker\friend wind was high nothing for bout an hour then the wind calm a little and we got into some fish in all it was a good day


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

:clapcongrats guys! nice combintion there. And challenging weather conditions to boot. Thanks for report and pics.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! Nice mixed bag. Just curious, about what time were you out there? Looks like earlier this morning.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

nice job,did uncle raymond only catch the red?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

How big was that red?...most of them are bulls from the surf. I picked a 34 incher this mornig out of NB... Cool day wasnt'it. Thanks for the pictures andreport.:clap


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job guys !!!!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

That should be called a Surf Slam. Red Drum,Black Drum & Pompano.:clap


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

glad to see that something is starting to bite out there...was starting to get a little discouraged.



thanks for the report.



nice fish.

:clap


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice catch and thanks for the report:clap


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch :clap


----------



## Rusty Hook (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent Job. Thanks for the report. :letsdrink


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Some nice fish there.


----------

